# Powder Coating



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

You will need to remove any parts from the boat, and take them to a powder coating shop. It doesn't matter if the aluminum or stainless has been exposed to saltwater, as the coated will give it a chemical bath before he shoots it. 

Here's a tip...if you can find an industrial coatings shop that does powder coating they will be able to do it a lot cheaper than a paint shop, motor cycle shop, car/boat shop....assuming you want it black and not some custom color.

I don't know your area but here in Houston, Tx I would expect to pay about 200 for that job.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

Contact Marchant Automotive & powder coating on Rivers Ave. to see what they say.


----------



## Wahorton (Jan 10, 2016)

Awesome. My office is on Rivers. I'll take a look into it and see what they say! Thank you both for the info!


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Have you looked into LineX? I've got it on my metal surfaces. Way more durable and provides some sound deadening. Some don't like the texture but I like it b.c it offers some grip when stepping up the platform.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Another vote for Marchant. I've worked with them a decent amount.

We built a poling platform for a buddy's boat and had them powdercoat it. They also did the wheels on my motorcycle, and the chassis of my buddy's tube frame car.


----------

